# Kindle Fire vs just announced Nook tablet



## stevene9

I just heard on CNBC that B&N has just announced a Nook tablet to compete with the Amazon Fire. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## intinst

stevene9 said:


> I just heard on CNBC that B&N has just announced a Nook tablet to compete with the Amazon Fire. Does anyone know anything about this?


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,90380.0.html

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,89887.0.html


----------



## stevene9

The story of my life, always too late. I think I would have invented the light bulb, only a few years after Edison. Instead of the Model T car, I would have invented the Model U car. I'm still working on coming out with my equivalent of the Sony Walkman. Any day now I will get it right.


----------



## kahoolawe

Kindle Fire all the way!!! What does the Fire give you that the Nook Tablet doesn't?
Amazon, Baby!!!


----------



## monkeyluis

I think it's a nice device no doubt. But I prefer the amazon ecosystem. Just like I like the apple ecosystem with my iOS devices. With the kindle fire matched up with my amazon prime account. You just can't beat it. 

It was very un-classy for the CEO of B&N to make so many digs at amazon also. Jeff Bezos didn't do that at his announcement.


----------



## teralpar

monkeyluis said:


> I think it's a nice device no doubt. But I prefer the amazon ecosystem. Just like I like the apple ecosystem with my iOS devices. With the kindle fire matched up with my amazon prime account. You just can't beat it.
> 
> *I agree that the Nook Tablet is nice; however all of my ebooks are from Amazon, plus my online shopping (I have Amazon Prime). The additional features on the Nook (HD viewing, expandable storage, microphone) would be nice for the Fire but for me personally are not necessary. I believe the Kindle Fire will handle all of my needs. *
> 
> It was very un-classy for the CEO of B&N to make so many digs at amazon also. Jeff Bezos didn't do that at his announcement.


*I agree. That was so unprofessional. Just for that, I hope that the larger tablet that Amazon launches next year will blow the Nook out of the water!*


----------



## kisala9906

teralpar said:


> *I agree. That was so unprofessional. Just for that, I hope that the larger tablet that Amazon launches next year will blow the Nook out of the water!*


That is a rumor as far as I know they have no plans as of yet to release a larger tablet next year.


----------



## Elk

monkeyluis said:


> It was very un-classy for the CEO of B&N to make so many digs at amazon also.


Agreed. Sadly however there is tradition behind computer competitor nastiness. Consider, e.g. Steve Jobs' nasty comments regarding Bill Gates. Unfortunate.


----------



## stevene9

Elk said:


> Agreed. Sadly however there is tradition behind computer competitor nastiness. Consider, e.g. Steve Jobs' nasty comments regarding Bill Gates. Unfortunate.


Agreed. Read the new book "Steve Jobs" (which Jobs sanctioned). He was a much more mean, cruel, vicious, son of a ... than I ever realized.


----------



## balaspa

Interesting.  I already considered the Nook color to BE a Nook tablet.  With its addition of the App store, it had already crossed over into that tablet range.


----------



## monkeyluis

stevene9 said:


> Agreed. Read the new book "Steve Jobs" (which Jobs sanctioned). He was a much more mean, cruel, vicious, son of a ... than I ever realized.


Or honest & out spoken? Sure he was an asshole sometimes, but who hasn't been. Lol. I am, a lot.


----------



## Elk

monkeyluis said:


> Or honest & out spoken? Sure he was an [expletive] sometimes, but who hasn't been. Lol. I am, a lot.


There is a profound difference between the unpopular delivery of objective truth, and the mean, cruel spewing of derisive invective.

At least in my world.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Let's all agree to disagree on what we might or might not think of Steve Jobs and get back to discussing the Kindle Fire vs the Nook tablet, the subject of this thread, shall we?  

Thanks!

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

JB--

I suggest you start a new thread in Not Quite Kindle if you're looking for general information and recommendations on tablets!  That's your best bet and it won't derail this thread, thanks.  

Betsy


----------



## DYB

I definitely prefer the Amazon ecosystem as well.  Frankly I'm not sure why people would go with B&N.  In the long run I just can't imagine it will outpace Amazon with apps and with things you can do.  You can only buy books from B&N.  You can buy anything from Amazon.  The Nook just seems to limited.  It offers only some things the Fire will offer.  The tech specs are mildly superior - for now.  Whatever the 2nd generation Fire is will no doubt make that irrelevant.  I read an article yesterday that made a very interesting point that ultimately the superior Nook tech specs won't make any difference because those buying this as a gift will only see the $199 price point of the Fire.


----------



## jbcohen

You are quite correct in all your points DYB.  However lets be fair, a pal of mine has a nook simple touch and I compared that with my Kindle Keyboard and B&N did a better job at the user interface then amazon did.  However, that does not eliminate your comments about the Nooks being limited to just books where as amazon sells everything.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jbcohen said:


> You are quite correct in all your points DYB. However lets be fair, a pal of mine has a nook simple touch and I compared that with my Kindle Keyboard and B&N did a better job at the user interface then amazon did. However, that does not eliminate your comments about the Nooks being limited to just books where as amazon sells everything.


I'll have to take a look at the latest Nook interface. I tried the first Nook at a B&N when it came out and thought the interface was terrible, but haven't checked recently.

Betsy


----------



## kkay5

One thing I love about the B&N tablet is that Netflix and Hulu come preloaded.  So there is no question that those apps will be supported on the Nook Tablet.  I ordered a Kindle Fire for my 9 year old son for Christmas, but I am doubting my decision.  My kids love Netflix and if he doesn't end up being able to watch it on the Kindle Fire that will be a big disappointment.  I know there is Amazon Prime, but it doesn't have near the stuff that Netflix has.  If I didn't have so many Kindle books, I would order my son the B&N tablet, but I feel kind of stuck.


----------



## Hadou

I'll take a good hard look at both.  After rooting my first NC, I've been quite pleased with what B&N came out with.  The only real thing that would tip the scales is the expandable memory that the Fire wont have, unfortunately.  I do a metric crap-ton of shopping on Amazon, so I would easily be at home with the Fire.  

But, the new Nook tablet looks and sounds pretty nice, too.


----------



## DYB

kkay5 said:


> One thing I love about the B&N tablet is that Netflix and Hulu come preloaded. So there is no question that those apps will be supported on the Nook Tablet. I ordered a Kindle Fire for my 9 year old son for Christmas, but I am doubting my decision. My kids love Netflix and if he doesn't end up being able to watch it on the Kindle Fire that will be a big disappointment. I know there is Amazon Prime, but it doesn't have near the stuff that Netflix has. If I didn't have so many Kindle books, I would order my son the B&N tablet, but I feel kind of stuck.


Netflix was one of the few companies who had access to the Fire even before the announcement, so I would be surprised if there was no Netflix app on the Fire.


----------



## jbcohen

Right again DYB, netflix appears to be on everything.  Of course you don't hear me whimpering about that fact.


----------



## w5jck

stevene9 said:


> Agreed. Read the new book "Steve Jobs" (which Jobs sanctioned). He was a much more mean, cruel, vicious, son of a ... than I ever realized.


A good read indeed! And yes he was even more evil than I ever imagined.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think there's at least one discussion of the Steve Jobs book in the Book Corner. Let's leave this thread for the Fire vs Nook, thanks. 

If you do want to discuss Steve Jobs as depicted in the book, here's the thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=86951.0;all

Betsy


----------



## DYB

jbcohen said:


> Right again DYB, netflix appears to be on everything. Of course you don't hear me whimpering about that fact.


Netflix is pushing their streaming arm of the company - so they better be on everything if they want to dig themselves out of the hole they dug themselves into over the past few months! I do think it's odd that Amazon isn't touting what Apps they're going to have on the Fire the way B&N is doing. It's fine to be secretive, but when people start questioning buying their item because they're not sure it'll have Netflix - that's shooting yourself in the foot!


----------



## kisala9906

I am sort of unclear on what only being able to buy books from BN and everything from amazon has to do with an E-reader? The only thing you really need for an E-reader is books right, magazines and maybe a few apps right, all of which BN offer. I think it really comes down to a personal preference and just because you like one over the other does not really make you more right or more wrong IMO.


----------



## w5jck

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think there's at least one discussion of the Steve Jobs book in the Book Corner. Let's leave this thread for the Fire vs Nook, thanks.
> 
> If you do want to discuss Steve Jobs as depicted in the book, here's the thread:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=86951.0;all
> 
> Betsy


I've yet to see many threads that do stay on topic. That is not human nature. Regardless, unless someone just outright hijacks a thread I really don't see the need for anal retentive thread policing. Chill out...


----------



## lindnet

kkay5 said:


> One thing I love about the B&N tablet is that Netflix and Hulu come preloaded. So there is no question that those apps will be supported on the Nook Tablet. I ordered a Kindle Fire for my 9 year old son for Christmas, but I am doubting my decision. My kids love Netflix and if he doesn't end up being able to watch it on the Kindle Fire that will be a big disappointment. I know there is Amazon Prime, but it doesn't have near the stuff that Netflix has. If I didn't have so many Kindle books, I would order my son the B&N tablet, but I feel kind of stuck.


I have to say that I'm feeling a little like this myself. I ordered a Fire for my 30 year old son for Christmas, but I know that he already has a Hulu Plus subscription and would really like to be able to watch it on the Kindle. He has no affiliation with Amazon to start with, so now I'm wondering if the Nook would be the better device for him.

I LOVE my Kindles, but I guess that doesn't mean he can't use B&N. Hmmmm.....


----------



## DYB

kisala9906 said:


> I am sort of unclear on what only being able to buy books from BN and everything from amazon has to do with an E-reader? The only thing you really need for an E-reader is books right, magazines and maybe a few apps right, all of which BN offer. I think it really comes down to a personal preference and just because you like one over the other does not really make you more right or more wrong IMO.


These are not e-readers, however. These are tablets.


----------



## DYB

lindnet said:


> I have to say that I'm feeling a little like this myself. I ordered a Fire for my 30 year old son for Christmas, but I know that he already has a Hulu Plus subscription and would really like to be able to watch it on the Kindle. He has no affiliation with Amazon to start with, so now I'm wondering if the Nook would be the better device for him.
> 
> I LOVE my Kindles, but I guess that doesn't mean he can't use B&N. Hmmmm.....


But we don't know what Apps will be available for the Fire. So Hulu might very well be on it as well; in fact, it probably will be. The fact that B&N might pre-load it is, for me anyway, neither here nor there. If it's available and it's free installing it won't be difficult. B&N assumes every single person buying their tablet will be streaming movies, which isn't actually the case. So there are people who will have to uninstall it from their tablet. It's just one of those things.


----------



## kisala9906

DYB said:


> These are not e-readers, however. These are tablets.


Ok still don't see why amazon selling a different variety of thing and BN being a bookstore would matter. I have an iPad but apple does not sell as many different things as amazon does.


----------



## DYB

kisala9906 said:


> Ok still don't see why amazon selling a different variety of thing and BN being a bookstore would matter. I have an iPad but apple does not sell as many different things as amazon does.


Because as closed ecosystems Amazon's world is significantly larger, offering many more goods and services than B&N. From shopping for paper towels from your tablet to streaming music and movies "in-house" to reading books. B&N simply doesn't have the breadth of native options; it will have to rely on 3rd party providers - which is why, I suspect, they are touting Netflix and Hulu upfront. Without them what does B&N have but an expensive, backlit, touchscreen e-reader? Amazon is able to provide all of those things without 3rd parties, which I suspect they will have anyway. The reason, I would guess, you have an iPad is that the iTunes store offers you much more than just music within Apple's ecosystem. It's the movies and books and all the apps as well, all of which Apple offers "in house."


----------



## lindnet

I agree that it's probable that Amazon will have those apps.  But since those are such popular apps, it does make you sit up and take notice of the Nook Tablet.  Amazon might want to do a quick little press release to let everyone know they will have them as well.

Of course what do I know?  They know a heck of a lot more about marketing than I do!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll have to take a look at the latest Nook interface. I tried the first Nook at a B&N when it came out and thought the interface was terrible, but haven't checked recently.
> 
> Betsy


I played with the nook Touch when they were first available in the stores. . .it's a nice device. . . .works well. . . . .definitely competition if you haven't already got a lot of content tied to Kindle.

I expect the Kindle Touch will be as good. . . .though, at this point, I am really liking my Plain Kindle. It has quenched all thirst for a Touch.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

w5jck said:


> I've yet to see many threads that do stay on topic. That is not human nature. Regardless, unless someone just outright hijacks a thread I really don't see the need for anal retentive thread policing. Chill out...


As moderators, it's our job to point out when a discussion is already under way elsewhere. . . .that's not 'anal retentive thread policing'. . . .it's a public service announcement.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

DYB said:


> But we don't know what Apps will be available for the Fire.


I have asked and Amazon have said that they expect all the apps in the Appstore to work with the fire. Some are optimized for it. Go to the Apps for Android section of Amazon to see what's available so far. . . .and remember that there may be more coming.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

w5jck said:


> I've yet to see many threads that do stay on topic. That is not human nature. Regardless, unless someone just outright hijacks a thread I really don't see the need for anal retentive thread policing. Chill out...


True, the threads here do tend to wander...  but the thread already was hijacked once by a Steve Jobs discussion...thought those of you who want to discuss it would appreciate a place to do so. 

Now, where's that margarita....ah, there it is!









Aaaahhhh..........

Betsy


----------



## monkeyluis

If its in the android market won't it be able to run on the fire, for the most part. Don't forget too all of the instant streaming through prime. They have a pretty good catalog.  I really look forward to the Fire next week.


----------



## monkeyluis

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have asked and Amazon have said that they expect all the apps in the Appstore to work with the fire. Some are optimized for it. Go to the Apps for Android section of Amazon to see what's available so far. . . .and remember that there may be more coming.


I mostly use iOS devices. Fire will be my 1st android device. But I can see where developers will start to develop more for the fire now that they'll have a larger standard install base than other android tablets that are not as easy to develop for because of the different hardware specs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Fire will be my first Android device too. The iPad was my first iOS device.  Looking forward to playing with it.

Betsy


----------



## teralpar

I just noticed that the Pandora app is available in Amazon's app store...


----------



## Guest

I just spent a decent amount of time reading up on this. My conclusion: BN people will stick with the Nooks, and Amazon people will stick with the Kindles. All I know is that the one time I tried to pick up my cousin's Nook, the thing froze immediately, nothing we did could unfreeze the screen, and the device was rendered perfectly useless. She now owns and uses a Kindle.



DYB said:


> But we don't know what Apps will be available for the Fire.


I think I'll definitely be keeping up with this site for all the news concerning apps. That's the most fun part! http://fireapps.blogspot.com/


----------



## Toby

Thanks! I can't wait to put apps on the Fire. This will be my 1st Android device.


----------



## Meemo

jbcohen said:


> You are quite correct in all your points DYB. However lets be fair, a pal of mine has a nook simple touch and I compared that with my Kindle Keyboard and B&N did a better job at the user interface then amazon did. However, that does not eliminate your comments about the Nooks being limited to just books where as amazon sells everything.


Of course, to make a fair comparison, you'd need to compare a Nook Touch to a Kindle Touch (in a couple of weeks) - the interfaces are going to be inherently different between a touch and a non-touch device. (And they had nowhere to go but up from the original Nook, which had a horrible interface - and they'd had a year or so to improve on the Kindle.)


----------



## KVWitten

Ann in Arlington said:


> I played with the nook Touch when they were first available in the stores. . .it's a nice device. . . .works well. . . . .definitely competition if you haven't already got a lot of content tied to Kindle.
> <snip>


I'm puzzled by this comment. I read kindle books on my (rooted) color nook. In fact, when I download kindle books, Amazon refers to my device as 'BN color nook'.

But I'm not *tied* to Amazon - I can buy books from anywhere. (And I can surf the internet, read email, download music/movies, etc.)

From what I understand, the various kindles will only allow you to buy things from Amazon. And since there's no SD card, you can't increase the storage (movies/music take up significantly more storage space than books do) nor modify the OS. Don't get me wrong - I like Amazon. But I don't like being put in the position where I can only buy from them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BarbaraKE said:


> From what I understand, the various kindles will only allow you to buy things from Amazon.


This isn't true. I buy things from Smashwords and other sites that carry Kindle readable content all the time.

As for Ann's comment, she was comparing an unrooted, factory device to a Kindle. Not every one is going to root their device. i probably wouldn't.

Just a small clarification.

Betsy


----------



## KVWitten

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This isn't true. I buy things from Smashwords and other sites that carry Kindle readable content all the time.


Really? I did not know this. So you could use your kindle to buy a book directly from an author's website (or anywhere else) and read it (as long as it's in the kindle format)? That's excellent! I mean that in all seriousness - I thought you had to buy from Amazon.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> As for Ann's comment, she was comparing an unrooted, factory device to a Kindle. Not every one is going to root their device. i probably wouldn't.
> 
> Just a small clarification.
> 
> Betsy


All I was trying to point out is that already owning extensive kindle content does not preclude switching to a nook (because you can read your kindle content on the nook by downloading the kindle app for android).

Will the kindle fire allow you to download the nook app for android?? (I don't know, I'm asking.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BarbaraKE said:


> Really? I did not know this. So you could use your kindle to buy a book directly from an author's website (or anywhere else) and read it (as long as it's in the kindle format)? That's excellent! I mean that in all seriousness - I thought you had to buy from Amazon.


[mini rant]That's probably because that's what B&N tells people, based on my experiences talking to several B&N employees. I actually considered the Nook in addition to my Kindle when the Nook first came out, because one could get library books with it, and one couldn't, at the time, on the Kindle. But the misinformation about the Kindle in the written literature they were handing out put me off. [/mini rant] 

At any rate, yes, if an author is selling a book directly from his or her website, it's a relatively simple matter to copy it to a Kindle.



> All I was trying to point out is that already owning extensive kindle content does not preclude switching to a nook (because you can read your kindle content on the nook by downloading the kindle app for android).


I realize that, and you're absolutely right, but it can only be done by altering the device's software ("rooting it"), not as from the factory, correct?. Just trying to avoid confusion, we have a lot of device novices on KindleBoards.



> Will the kindle fire allow you to download the nook app for android?? (I don't know, I'm asking.)


 I don't know, either. Guess we'll find out!  One week!!!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks, Betsy. . . .yes. . . I was definitely talking about a 'factory original' device.  I'm not one who is into messing with the innards of a device -- especially while still under warranty.  Though I do understand that many people play with their nooks that way.  Many people play with their kindles that way to get different typefaces or put on custom sleep pictures.  I have no doubt the code geeks will figure something out with the Fire.  But I won't be doing anything like that with mine. 

And I've had similar conversations with B&N people too. . . . .never in any sort of nasty way, but they are definitely told that the only place to get books for the Kindle is from Amazon.  I try to gently educate them. 

As to a nook app for Android. . .there isn't one in the amazon appstore.  Not surprising to me.  But, again, if the coders figure out how to modify it to use the Marketplace, one might be able to load it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Re:  rooting.  Yeah, I'm pretty geeky, I'm one of those who wouldn't be rooting a Nook if I had one.  I have very seldom done that kind of digging around in a device...although I did take my CueCat barcode scanner apart to make it work with my iPad.    There was no risk, really, as I wasn't using it anymore, so if I broke it, I wasn't losing anything.   

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Re: rooting. Yeah, I'm pretty geeky, I'm one of those who wouldn't be rooting a Nook if I had one. I have very seldom done that kind of digging around in a device...although I did take my CueCat barcode scanner apart to make it work with my iPad.  There was no risk, really, as I wasn't using it anymore, so if I broke it, I wasn't losing anything.
> 
> Betsy


Same here. If it's still under warranty, no way. If it's out of warranty and I am willing to risk killing it completely, I might play some. Or, more likely, give it to my son to play with!


----------



## Leslie

I think the idea that you *have* to buy stuff only from Amazon for the Kindle is the biggest misconception out there and has been from the minute they announced the first Kindle. I know that was a question I was answering repeatedly when I was maintaining the FAQ.  I have bought plenty of content from other sites over the years. That said, if I can buy from Amazon, I will, because then the content is in my archive and easily accessible, no matter what device I am using or upgrading too. Since I upgrade every time a new version comes out, this has actually become quite important to me!

L


----------



## DYB

Wow, B&N deliberately spreading misinformation about the Kindle?  Dirrrrrttty!    Let's start rumors about the Nook!  I heard that their screen surface is so rough that it sandpapers off your fingertips!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Now, now...we don't know that it was deliberate.    And, since many members here have both devices, we certainly want to rise above the level of starting rumors.


Betsy


----------



## Guest

DYB said:


> Wow, B&N deliberately spreading misinformation about the Kindle? Dirrrrrttty!  Let's start rumors about the Nook! I heard that their screen surface is so rough that it sandpapers off your fingertips!


Heh, there's really no reason for that though. The actual Nook tells the tale itself. I remember David Pogue scratching his head trying to figure out why the Nook Color would switch to landscape view for books but not magazines. He said something like, "The only possible explanation for this is that there were different groups programming this that were working completely independently of one another. How else could you explain features that work for one type of medium and not another?"


----------



## Meemo

BarbaraKE said:


> Really? I did not know this. So you could use your kindle to buy a book directly from an author's website (or anywhere else) and read it (as long as it's in the kindle format)? That's excellent! I mean that in all seriousness - I thought you had to buy from Amazon.
> 
> All I was trying to point out is that already owning extensive kindle content does not preclude switching to a nook (because you can read your kindle content on the nook by downloading the kindle app for android).
> 
> Will the kindle fire allow you to download the nook app for android?? (I don't know, I'm asking.)


So far the Nook app isn't in Amazon's Android store - whether that's Amazon's choice or B&N's, I don't know. But you can buy other ePub apps in the Android store - Kobo, Aldiko, Adobe Reader, and several others. And while we won't know until we get the Fire in our hot little hands, on Amazon it does say that "Kindle Fire features instant access to the Amazon Appstore for Android and thousands of apps, all of them Amazon-tested on Kindle Fire for the best experience possible." That seems to indicate that all the apps in the store will be available for the Fire.


----------



## lindnet

lindnet said:


> I agree that it's probable that Amazon will have those apps. But since those are such popular apps, it does make you sit up and take notice of the Nook Tablet. Amazon might want to do a quick little press release to let everyone know they will have them as well.
> 
> Of course what do I know? They know a heck of a lot more about marketing than I do!


Woohoo, they must have listened to me!  There's a thread about the Amazon press release today.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,90899.0.html


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Re: rooting. Yeah, I'm pretty geeky, I'm one of those who wouldn't be rooting a Nook if I had one. I have very seldom done that kind of digging around in a device...although I did take my CueCat barcode scanner apart to make it work with my iPad.  There was no risk, really, as I wasn't using it anymore, so if I broke it, I wasn't losing anything.
> 
> Betsy


I have a refurbished Nook Color I picked up a couple of months ago. (Got impatient waiting for the Fire and saw an offer I couldn't refuse.) What's nice is that because the NC has the SD card slot, you can buy an SD card with all the files on it for rooting the NC, and all you have to do is insert the card. It doesn't mess with the inner workings of the NC at all, and you can switch back and forth from regular NC mode to rooted mode just by turning it off and back on and choosing the mode you want. I tend to run it in the rooted mode almost all the time - and I've gotten quite a few free apps from Amazon's Android store for it - most of which I'll probably put on the Fire when I get it next week.


----------



## Guest

lindnet said:


> Woohoo, they must have listened to me!  There's a thread about the Amazon press release today.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,90899.0.html


Yeah, I remember as soon as the Fire was announced there were people talking about how there would be no apps, but I really had no doubt that we'd get even close to the actual release without there being a ton of them available.


----------



## teralpar

foreverjuly said:


> Yeah, I remember as soon as the Fire was announced there were people talking about how there would be no apps, but I really had no doubt that we'd get even close to the actual release without there being a ton of them available.


Right! I wasn't worried, I knew the apps would be available right before the Fire was released. Amazon wouldn't leave us hanging like that!


----------



## DYB

foreverjuly said:


> Yeah, I remember as soon as the Fire was announced there were people talking about how there would be no apps, but I really had no doubt that we'd get even close to the actual release without there being a ton of them available.


Without Apps the Fire would have been dead on arrival. No way Amazon would have released a tablet without apps.


----------



## lindnet

I always figured they would have apps, but I figured after the Nook Tablet announced all of their apps by name Amazon better do the same.

Still wish they had Hulu Plus.


----------



## DYB

lindnet said:


> I always figured they would have apps, but I figured after the Nook Tablet announced all of their apps by name Amazon better do the same.
> 
> Still wish they had Hulu Plus.


My guess is that in time they will.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo said:


> I have a refurbished Nook Color I picked up a couple of months ago. (Got impatient waiting for the Fire and saw an offer I couldn't refuse.) What's nice is that because the NC has the SD card slot, you can buy an SD card with all the files on it for rooting the NC, and all you have to do is insert the card. It doesn't mess with the inner workings of the NC at all, and you can switch back and forth from regular NC mode to rooted mode just by turning it off and back on and choosing the mode you want. I tend to run it in the rooted mode almost all the time - and I've gotten quite a few free apps from Amazon's Android store for it - most of which I'll probably put on the Fire when I get it next week.


Fortunately, I have an iPad, so I don't have to buy another device..oh, wait, I did, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

yeah. . . I have a Xoom. . . .and a Droid. . . so I don't have to buy another device either.

oh.

wait.

I did too.


----------



## JimC1946

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Fortunately, I have an iPad, so I don't have to buy another device..oh, wait, I did, LOL!


Ha ha, me too. I love my iPad 1, but I'm really looking forward to my K Fire arriving on the 16th!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here's a fairly reasoned commentary from the Washington Post:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/nook-tablet-amazon-kindle-fire-mini-tablets-will-shake-up-market/2011/11/09/gIQAjK5d6M_story.html


----------



## Guest

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here's a fairly reasoned commentary from the Washington Post:
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/nook-tablet-amazon-kindle-fire-mini-tablets-will-shake-up-market/2011/11/09/gIQAjK5d6M_story.html


Thanks for sharing that, Ann. It's interesting how there are some things that can be easily quantified between the tablets (how much memory, the cost) and things that are more difficult to verify (our screen has better resolution, we have this many apps). I think the article's author is right that the extra $50 people pay for a Nook Tablet will have to add incredible value for people to pass up the cheaper Fire or the more established iPad 2.


----------

